# Who owns their own arena?



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I am curious - which NBA teams own their own arena?

It is a situation that definitely has implications for the teams involved. For example: The Pistons can't bottom out, because losing the attendance an at least mediocre team brings in is a major blow to revenue for the team itself. Look at the rotations that Detroit has played at home vs on the road over the past three years as the team has failed to bottom out, but still been.. well.. sad. Despite four years of bad basketball, they've only had a losing home record one time. Because of an obligation to compete for the home crowds.

How many other teams have to deal with this?

(and I understand "deal with this" is a poor way of putting it, for even some of the most pathetic franchises the added revenue is a very good thing overall, and keeps teams profitable even when they aren't any good, keeping them in town and out of danger of folding or moving in the worst of times)


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Neither the Lakers nor the Clippers. The Kings' (hockey team) ownership (AEG Group) actually owns Staples Center. AEG has a minority interest in the Lakers. As it stands, the Kings get scheduling priority over the Lakers. The Clippers are a "third" tenant of Staples.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Jerry Reinsdorf (Bulls) and Rocky Wirtz (Blackhawks) co-own the United Center in Chicago.

In Milwaukee the Bradley Center was a gift from a local wealthy family (they donated the arena but not the upkeep).... I think maybe the state owns it, but I'm not sure. I know it is self-sufficient... also old and shitty at this point. Milwaukee comes up a lot in relocation talks so I know they feel some pressure to remain at least minimally competitive.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Detroit which is why they turn a profit


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Detroit


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Prokhorov owns an 80% stake of Barclays Center


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ted Leonsis bought the Verizon Center


----------

